# Nuvens no Pico Ruivo



## Rog (6 Set 2006 às 13:12)

Gostava de partilhar convosco uma fotos que tirei em Abril de 2005, no Pico Ruivo (Madeira)!


----------



## LUPER (6 Set 2006 às 13:26)

Que belas fotos  , dou desde já os meus parabens e as boas vindas a este forum


----------



## Dan (6 Set 2006 às 13:43)

Nuvens espectaculares


----------



## dj_alex (6 Set 2006 às 13:58)

Antes de mais Bem -vindo!!

Sao semelhantes a estas ??? : http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=211


----------



## Minho (6 Set 2006 às 14:02)

Bemvindo!

Lindas fotos e lindas nuvens. Parabens.

Quero deduzir pelo teu avatar que temos um novo e importante posto de observação para o nosso fórum: Madeira Islands! Certo?


----------



## Rog (6 Set 2006 às 14:10)

Minho disse:


> Bemvindo!
> 
> Lindas fotos e lindas nuvens. Parabens.
> 
> Quero deduzir pelo teu avatar que temos um novo e importante posto de observação para o nosso fórum: Madeira Islands! Certo?



Certo, sou da ilha da Madeira.


----------



## Rog (6 Set 2006 às 14:15)

dj_alex disse:


> Antes de mais Bem -vindo!!
> 
> Sao semelhantes a estas ??? : http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=211



Têm algumas semelhanças mas penso que são de outro tipo de nuvens. 
A altura das montanhas, talvez justifique a formação destas curiosas nuvens!


----------



## Seringador (6 Set 2006 às 14:56)

Bem - vindo Rogpacheco!
Fotografias espectaculares, os meus parabéns e como já alguém disse é bom ter um observador na Madeira! 

Já agora os picos da Madeira devem de dar cada espectáculo em termos de nebulosidade não?

Hoje a Madeira está arder


----------



## Rog (6 Set 2006 às 15:22)

Seringador disse:


> Bem - vindo Rogpacheco!
> Fotografias espectaculares, os meus parabéns e como já alguém disse é bom ter um observador na Madeira!
> 
> Já agora os picos da Madeira devem de dar cada espectáculo em termos de nebulosidade não?
> ...



Na região onde moro (Norte da Ilha) a nublusidade é constante. Como curiosidade, acima dos 800 metros a Madeira regista em média, 238 dias de nevoeiro anulmente, quase 63%. Vivo a 538 metros! 
Talvez o mais interessante do Pico Ruivo é o quanto ele é decisivo para o tempo na região, criando diversos micro-climas. No Norte da ilha frequentemente chove ou está nublado ou até com nevoeiro, o sul (Funchal) por seu lado é mais quente e frequentemente com mais dias de sol.  

Incêndios, infelizmente chega a todos, e com o tempo quente que se tem sentido parece inevitável estes fogos.


----------



## Minho (6 Set 2006 às 21:35)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Têm algumas semelhanças mas penso que são de outro tipo de nuvens.
> A altura das montanhas, talvez justifique a formação destas curiosas nuvens!



Sendo assim só podem ser Ondas de Montanha:

http://www.rolamasao.org/nubes/canarias/ondas.html


----------



## LUPER (6 Set 2006 às 21:38)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Na região onde moro (Norte da Ilha) a nublusidade é constante. Como curiosidade, acima dos 800 metros a Madeira regista em média, 238 dias de nevoeiro anulmente, quase 63%. Vivo a 538 metros!
> Talvez o mais interessante do Pico Ruivo é o quanto ele é decisivo para o tempo na região, criando diversos micro-climas. No Norte da ilha frequentemente chove ou está nublado ou até com nevoeiro, o sul (Funchal) por seu lado é mais quente e frequentemente com mais dias de sol.
> 
> Incêndios, infelizmente chega a todos, e com o tempo quente que se tem sentido parece inevitável estes fogos.



Das vezes que tenho visitado a ilha, reparo nos milhentos microclimas existentes e realment o norte e o sul da ilha são oposto em termos climáticos. As temperaturas a 500m na zona norte da ilha devem ser muito


----------



## Minho (6 Set 2006 às 21:47)

LUPER disse:


> Das vezes que tenho visitado a ilha, reparo nos milhentos microclimas existentes e realment o norte e o sul da ilha são oposto em termos climáticos. As temperaturas a 500m na zona norte da ilha devem ser muito



Estão sobre efeito dos ventos alísios tal como as Canárias. Ventos estes predominantemente de NE, húmidos pelo percorrido marítimo e frios devido à influência da Corrente Fria das Canárias e à sua origem de Norte


----------



## Rog (6 Set 2006 às 22:44)

LUPER disse:


> Das vezes que tenho visitado a ilha, reparo nos milhentos microclimas existentes e realment o norte e o sul da ilha são oposto em termos climáticos. As temperaturas a 500m na zona norte da ilha devem ser muito



Depende, atendendo que a nublusidade tende a criar um pequeno efeito estufa a temperatura nunca é demasiado baixa. Como mínima este ano em Janeiro registei uma temp. de 7,1ºC, já a máx. até agora foi a de ontem com 37,4ºC. Uma amplitude térmica de 30º!
Comparando com outros locais da ilha, 7,1ºC é um local muito frio. 
Vale relembrar que esta temperatura é quase sempre acompanhada por uma saturante humidade que no Inverno está quase sempre entre 90% e 95%.


----------



## Rog (6 Set 2006 às 23:15)

Minho disse:


> Estão sobre efeito dos ventos alísios tal como as Canárias. Ventos estes predominantemente de NE, húmidos pelo percorrido marítimo e frios devido à influência da Corrente Fria das Canárias e à sua origem de Norte



Nem mais, como exemplo entre Março deste ano e até fins de Agosto, o tempo na Madeira foi, pelo menos em 80% dos dias, de NE, no Norte da ilha representou estes 6 meses de dias quase sempre de aguaceiros e com nevoeiro e temperaturas entre os 16 e 20ºC (já o Funchal com tempo quente e ceu limpo com temperaturas sempre a rondar os 26 - 28º). Um "responsável" imediato é claro o Anticiclone dos Açores. A sua deslocação ou enfraquecimento provoca uma alteração no tempo como nesta semana. Várias depressões no Atlântico e um anticiclone deslocado e um tanto fraco, alterou o tempo de NE para S - SE (diga-se, para a situação completamente oposta no Norte da Ilha - dias quentes com temp. acima de 30º e com humidade baixa; por vezes a 15%).


----------



## Minho (6 Set 2006 às 23:45)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Nem mais, como exemplo entre Março deste ano e até fins de Agosto, o tempo na Madeira foi, pelo menos em 80% dos dias, de NE, no Norte da ilha representou estes 6 meses de dias quase sempre de aguaceiros e com nevoeiro e temperaturas entre os 16 e 20ºC (já o Funchal com tempo quente e ceu limpo com temperaturas sempre a rondar os 26 - 28º). Um "responsável" imediato é claro o Anticiclone dos Açores. A sua deslocação ou enfraquecimento provoca uma alteração no tempo como nesta semana. Várias depressões no Atlântico e um anticiclone deslocado e um tanto fraco, alterou o tempo de NE para S - SE (diga-se, para a situação completamente oposta no Norte da Ilha - dias quentes com temp. acima de 30º e com humidade baixa; por vezes a 15%).



Também deve haver algum efeito Fohen á mistura, depois de descarregar toda humidade no Norte da ilha o ar deve aquecer adiabaticamente ao descer dessas encostas em direcção ao sul


----------



## Rog (6 Set 2006 às 23:56)

Minho disse:


> Também deve haver algum efeito Fohen á mistura, depois de descarregar toda humidade no Norte da ilha o ar deve aquecer adiabaticamente ao descer dessas encostas em direcção ao sul



Também acredito que sim, e isso vê-se "no terreno". Norte humido chuvoso e Funchal quente, ceu limpo e pouca humidade.


----------



## Fil (7 Set 2006 às 01:12)

Beemmm que nuvens fantásticas!!


----------



## Bruno Campos (7 Set 2006 às 09:42)

Belas imagens... Benvindo!
Um madeirense... este forum está a compor-se cada vez mais....


----------



## Seringador (7 Set 2006 às 10:20)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Também acredito que sim, e isso vê-se "no terreno". Norte humido chuvoso e Funchal quente, ceu limpo e pouca humidade.



Tem haver com o fluxo de circulação do Ant. dos Açores e como a Madeira já está a uma latitude onde existe grande instabilidade térmica e de humidade, pelo que esse fluxo fica retido na cadeia montanhosa da ilha criando uma autêntica barreira Natural. O Efeito Fohen só se processaria após passar essa muralha e começasse a descer e com maior rapidez, mas isso não acontece por acção deste processo, mas sim o fluxo predominante de NE do Ant. dos Açores e quando ele está mais fraco ou mais para N a Madeira leva com formações de alguma intensidade mas esporadicamente.
Não sei se me fiz entender


----------



## Rog (7 Set 2006 às 16:19)

Seringador disse:


> Tem haver com o fluxo de circulação do Ant. dos Açores e como a Madeira já está a uma latitude onde existe grande instabilidade térmica e de humidade, pelo que esse fluxo fica retido na cadeia montanhosa da ilha criando uma autêntica barreira Natural. O Efeito Fohen só se processaria após passar essa muralha e começasse a descer e com maior rapidez, mas isso não acontece por acção deste processo, mas sim o fluxo predominante de NE do Ant. dos Açores e quando ele está mais fraco ou mais para N a Madeira leva com formações de alguma intensidade mas esporadicamente.
> Não sei se me fiz entender



Sim, entendido. Mas deverão ser várias as condicionantes que influenciam o tempo. O anticiclone dos Açores, os alísios, a própria orografia da ilha com escarpas bastante acentuadas, a densa florestação a Norte com a Laurissilva, e outros tantos factores. E estas variaveis todas torna um desafio, diga-se por vezes interessante, prever o tempo por cá.


----------



## Seringador (7 Set 2006 às 16:47)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Sim, entendido. Mas deverão ser várias as condicionantes que influenciam o tempo. O anticiclone dos Açores, os alísios, a própria orografia da ilha com escarpas bastante acentuadas, a densa florestação a Norte com a Laurissilva, e outros tantos factores. E estas variaveis todas torna um desafio, diga-se por vezes interessante, prever o tempo por cá.




Sem dúvida Rogpacheco, quando estive aí por duas ocasiões constatei isso, sobretudo quando se vai para os Picos e Vertente Norte


----------



## profgeo (15 Jan 2009 às 01:39)

boas noites!!! la consegui encontrar este forum por aqui.....

tem muitas muitas reliquias de fenomemos que aqui acontecem no nosso Portugal!!

fantasticas nuvens!!!!!!! ate parece um aspirador!!!!!

ja agora... uma pergunta!!!! 

se o Anticiclone dos Açores tem maior influencia no clima da MAdeira, porque nao chamar - se Anticiclone da madeira, apesar da sua situaço mais pos lados do arquipelago das 9 ilhas  ???

Obrigado!!!!!!


----------

